# Nogales to Puerto Vallarta Mid October



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everybody my first time posting on the forum there is some great information and people with good knowledge on here so here goes with my request:

We will be driving down to PV later this year crossing into Mexico thru Nogales AZ
We know the vehicle/visitor border permit requirements we have travelled to Mexico before going down east coast.

Our first time driving 1000 mile plus Pacific coast route takes us down Highway15(D) almost all the way changing to RT 200 at Tepic then on into PV looking to take our time with 3 or 4 nights minimum hotel/B&B layovers

Looking for overnight accommodation info any locations along the way and places to see etc stops to make along the way such as in San Carlos, Los Mochis, Mazatlan, San Blas areas..
Know that others have travelled this route often and have knowledge to share

Any places to avoid?...Any good or bad route info?. A great hotel/B&B you stayed at?

Looking forward to sharing/helping any others on the forum in the future

Thank you


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Use the Mariposa truck crossing at Nogales,better that driving through town.......
Hotels: 
Mar de Cortez in Guaymas
Best western Rio in Navajoa 
Hacienda in Mazatlan

before you get to Tepic there is a turn off to San Blas and continues along the coast meeting up with Highway 200 in Las Varas......hope this helps


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

limeyboy said:


> Hi everybody my first time posting on the forum there is some great information and people with good knowledge on here so here goes with my request:
> 
> We will be driving down to PV later this year crossing into Mexico thru Nogales AZ
> We know the vehicle/visitor border permit requirements we have travelled to Mexico before going down east coast.
> ...


There is a boat ride up the estuary in San Blas that is incredible. Lots of closeup views of crocodiles and birds. The mangroves growing in the estuary form a canopy so it is like a tunnel for much of it. Then there is a swimming area at the end that is closed off with a chain link fence to keep the crocodiles out. San Blas is also famous for the banana bread that lots of little places there sell. The banana bread was okay, but the estuary is unique and amazing.

Los Mochis is the western end of El Chepe, a train ride through the Barrancas del Cobre. It is a one day train ride from Los Mochis to Creel, then another day back. There are spectacular views of Mexico's answer to the Grand Canyon from the train.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> San Blas is also famous for the banana bread that lots of little places there sell. The banana bread was okay, but the estuary is unique and amazing.


If you want the best banana bread in Mexico, you have to come to my house!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> If you want the best banana bread in Mexico, you have to come to my house!



I'm on my way,see you in November.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I'm on my way,see you in November.......


Just give me a few day's notice, so I can age the bananas properly.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

limeyboy said:


> .........
> We will be driving down to PV later this year crossing into Mexico thru Nogales AZ
> 
> Our first time driving 1000 mile plus Pacific coast route takes us down Highway15(D) almost all the way changing to RT 200 at Tepic then on into PV looking to take our time with 3 or 4 nights minimum hotel/B&B layovers
> ...


We drive further south, to Zihuatanejo in Guerrero, but usually follow your route. We cross into Mexico early in the morning.....and yes, at the Mariposa crossing at Nogales. Then we have a leisurely drive down to San Carlos for our first night. We're budget travelers, and have been satisfied at the Posada del Desierto in San Carlos, with a view of the marina, or along the main drag at the Creston Motel.

Years ago, looking for budget accommodations on our first driving trip to Mexico, we followed Lonely Planet recommendations and stayed at Casa de Huespedes Martha in Guaymas. It was 100 pesos for a room, with no extra charge for the aluminum foil covering the windows. After a sleepless night, my wife asked: "Are we going to be staying in these kind of places every night?"

We've also stayed in the Hotel Santa Rita in Guaymas....not much of an improvement. 

Although we have done San Carlos to Puerto Vallarta several times in one shot, we prefer San Carlos to Mazatlan, where we stay in a little motel-6 type of place just off Camaron Sabalo called Las Nereidas, or its sister motel right next door called Angel's Paradise. The Blue Pacific, nearby on Camaron Sabalo is OK too. 

Normally we drive straight through from Mazatlan to PV, but have stayed in San Blas, at the Posada del Rey, which was fine. We've also side-tripped to Alamos, staying at Posada Don Andres there. 

Enjoy your trip. And if you can get through Culiacan without getting lost or sidetracked, more power to you.....'cuz we've always found roads there very confusing. Once we got so lost we simply stayed over at the pleasant Hotel La Riviera.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for the great information everybody!

Keep the replies coming as I am sure like it is for us it can be really helpful information for anyone doing the pacific coast road trip heading south.

It is really good to know where the best banana bread in Mexico is!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

HolyMole, since a year or two ago there has been a bypass around Culiacan which knocks about 45min.off the trip.........


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> HolyMole, since a year or two ago there has been a bypass around Culiacan which knocks about 45min.off the trip.........


Looks like we may get to try that bypass, either on the way down in mid-to-late October, or coming home in late April. Unless we decide to once again go, or come back via Baja California, then ferry between La Paz and Topolobampo. 
Hope that Culiacan bypass is well-marked.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> Looks like we may get to try that bypass, either on the way down in mid-to-late October, or coming home in late April. Unless we decide to once again go, or come back via Baja California, then ferry between La Paz and Topolobampo.
> Hope that Culiacan bypass is well-marked.



Yes it is clearly marked, Culiacan will be to the left and the bypass is straight ahead. Hopefully by next May the new Mazatlan bypass will open.........


----------



## gbinthedesert (Jan 24, 2012)

We just drove from Green Valley to Bucerias with no problems (2 Oct 2013). Stopped at Los Mochis for one night at the Plaza Hotel as it accepts pets (although charges USD 30 for them). We never drive at night naturally.


----------

